# Masteron as my OCT/PCT, good or bad?



## BUCKY (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd like to hear from someone here who has used Masteron as the OCT/PCT instead of AIs or SERMs. I read it's just as beneficial and gives better results due to it being a steroid, not a cancer medication as AIs and SERMs are. I read light dose is sufficient. Not sure yet how many milligrams though. Anyone here want to chime in?


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2013)

Its still a steroid and will suppress HPTA. Not a great idea for PCT. Do you even lift?


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2013)

> I read it's just as beneficial and gives better results due to it being a steroid, not a cancer medication as AIs and SERMs are



Actually, Masteron IS a cancer medication...Used to treat Breast cancer in the womensasiss. 

Seriously, do you even lift?


----------



## BUCKY (Feb 5, 2013)

Um I said low dose brah. AIs are SERMs are hepatotoxic.



SFW said:


> Its still a steroid and will suppress HPTA. Not a great idea for PCT. Do you even lift?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 6, 2013)

do it


----------



## girpy (Feb 6, 2013)

Saw your last thread too......so your plan is going to be running masteron as your cycle then doing your PCT with a lower dose of masteron? Seems like you have it under control bro inject away


----------



## BUCKY (Feb 6, 2013)

The cycle will either be Test E (light dose, 200mg weekly?) with Primo and Anavar (50 mg Anavar daily, not sure about Primo yet but I read 400mg weekly is a good dose). OCT/PCT light dose Masteron. I want to avoid AIs and SERMs if possible and if not really needed. I was contemplating running Masteron and Anavar together or Primo and Anavar together which requires no OCT/PCT but I was told Test is needed as Primo can shut natural testosterone production down. I think you were thinking about the cycle you did. LOL.



girpy said:


> Saw your last thread too......so your plan is going to be running masteron as your cycle then doing your PCT with a lower dose of masteron? Seems like you have it under control bro inject away


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> *Actually, Masteron IS a cancer medication...Used to treat Breast cancer* in the womensasiss.
> 
> Seriously, do you even lift?



See bold above:  Correct.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 6, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> Um I said low dose brah. AIs are SERMs are hepatotoxic.



Not a good idea...at all.  Masteron is significantly suppressive, even at low dosages.  It is not suitable as a PCT drug under any circumstances.  The term PCT stands for post-cycle therapy (meaning recovery of the HPTA), so anything which prevents that from happening, as does Masteron, contradicts the entire purpose for engagaing in PCT.  In order for low levels of estrogen to elicit an increase in testosterone production, the user's androgen level must be deficient.  Otherwise, the body will sense an abundance of steroids in the system and regardless of one's estrogen level, endogenous testosterone production will not resume.  The body must first sense a deficit in androgen levels before reducing estrogen will have any effect on testosterone production.  You should view androgen deficiency as a prerequisite for recovery, if you will.  No matter what you do, if your androgen levels is elevated through exogenous means, recovery can never take place.

As a final point, I find it quite ironic that you are citing hepatotoxicity as the reason for avoiding SERMS-AI's, when oral steroids, such as Anavar, are far more hepatotoxic than any of the recovery drugs you've mentioned.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 6, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> The cycle will either be Test E (light dose, 200mg weekly?) with Primo and Anavar (50 mg Anavar daily, not sure about Primo yet but I read 400mg weekly is a good dose). OCT/PCT light dose Masteron. I want to avoid AIs and SERMs if possible and if not really needed. I was contemplating running Masteron and Anavar together or Primo and Anavar together which requires no OCT/PCT but I was told Test is needed as Primo can shut natural testosterone production down. I think you were thinking about the cycle you did. LOL.



You are recieving incorrect information.  First of all, SERMS & AI's do not pose any significant, clinically documented risk, so you should not steer away from ther use when your goal is recovery of endogenous hormone production.  Two, all of the steroids you've mentioned, will cause suppression...even Anavar and primo, and especially Masteron.  Very light doses of oral primo or Anavar (10 mg or less) will not cause significant suppression, but then again, at those doses they are near worthless for maintenance of muscle tissue.  There are FAR better options.  The idea of "bridging" (running less suppressive AAS during one's off-time) is an old practice which was based off of a partial understanding of how these drugs affect the body.  We now understand that even light doses of these drugs have a detrimental effect on recovery...not to mention there are superior drugs/methods for maintaining muscle tissue without hindering recovery.  For this reason, bridging, which originated in the 80's-90's, is now a dead practice, having fizzled out over the last decade.

If someone was going to bridge, which I don't recommend, then Dianabol would be the preferred choice.  Why?  Despite Dianbol's greater suppressive effect, per mg, compared to a drug like Anavar, its greatly reduced active life diminishes its effect on the HPTA.  Dianabol stays active for about 3-4 hours, while Anavar is about a half of a day.  5-10 mg of Dianabol administered all at once (especially when estrogen is proplery managed) around 9 AM, will have a minimal suppressive influence on the HPTA, yet some suppression will remain.  On the other hand, Var will maintain its suppressive infleunce for a much larger portion of the day, resulting in a more pronounced effect on the HPTA than a single, small dose of D-bol.  Injectable porimo is even worse, as its suppressive influence is maintained 24 hours per day.  Running both together, as you are contemplating above, is a recipe for disaster, in terms of recovery.

Remember this...EVERY steroid has a suppressive influence on the HPTA...and with today's knowledge and pharmaceutical advancments, there is no reason to go the way of the dinosaurs.  For recovery of the HPTA, the classic HCG-SERM-AI combo still reigns supreme.  If gains maintenance is your goal during PCT, this can be achieved with myostatin inhibitors (Follistatin, ACE-031, and Myo-HMP) and/or very low dose Ostarine (5-10 mg/day) and/or 50-100 mcg of IGF-1 LR3. 

Your fear of SERMS-AI's, while appearing to be real to you, is unfounded and not backed by medical science.  SERMS such as Clomid have been in use for decades, by both men and women numbering in the millions.  No long-term, serious, adverse effects have been noted in the literature.  AI's have also been shown to be safe and effective up to this ppoint...and they have been around for a while now.  All drugs have some type of side effects, and SERMS-AI's are no exception, but the known risks are minimal.


----------

